# Tick control 1 week old sheep



## jambi1214 (Apr 9, 2021)

Hello 
We live in southern missouri and have ticks issues! Some ticks were on our ewes manually removed but also just saw some on lamb. In past have used pyrethrin spray for flys but didn't want to apply anything since we have young babies. Can 5% pyrethrin be applied??
Thank you!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 9, 2021)

@Ridgetop @Mike CHS @Baymule


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes, not a problem even in lambs. And highly recommend it for tick control! Injectables in the ivermectin family also work.


----------



## jambi1214 (Apr 9, 2021)

It is safe to just spray or should I put on a rag and apply! So nervous for the little one. Ps she is 1 week old.so info said to wait for 3 months.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 9, 2021)

I think you can just pour on the spine.  If you spray just cover lamb's eyes.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 12, 2021)

So grateful that we don't have ticks on the sheep. Poor lambs! I haven't had to deal with that. I had guineas for tick control, but my dogs went on a stupid streak and killed all but two, I gave those away.  I highly recommend guineas for tick control. Just get plenty of them, everything wants a guinea supper. LOL


----------



## jambi1214 (Apr 12, 2021)

Not many ticks but I think more are coming! The dogs around here (not mine) are covering in ticks!!! I was thinking of even putting a little bandana on the lamb with some repellent on it....was also wondering if you could use tick collars like you do for dogs and cats?


----------



## jambi1214 (Apr 12, 2021)

Baymule said:


> So grateful that we don't have ticks on the sheep. Poor lambs! I haven't had to deal with that. I had guineas for tick control, but my dogs went on a stupid streak and killed all but two, I gave those away.  I highly recommend guineas for tick control. Just get plenty of them, everything wants a guinea supper. LOL


I have 4 pits that will eat any bird unfortunately!!


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 12, 2021)

The pour on Ivermectin is supposed to protect for several months.  

Just remembered, Ivermectin is harder to come by due to Covid isn't it?  I have 2 bottles in the laundry room because I don't use it often.  Ordered another just before it got popular to drink as Covid cure.


----------



## rachels.haven (Apr 14, 2021)

I use permethrin concentrate diluted like you do. Spray feet, in between toes, bellies, and heads daily. Just keep the permethrin away from cats. I HATE ticks. 
I'm not a sicko, but after getting bitten so much (actually painfull!!!!!), it's satisfying to watch a tick die after being sprayed instead of them biting my animals. Those are some creepy parasites.


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 14, 2021)

We have used pyrethrin dairy sprayers in the house for that past 30 years to control flies. When we had so many dairy goat that we were milking 2x daily goat kids, and market animals being raised for fair, the flies were impossible!  With 4 kids in and out of the house constantly I found those household sized dairy sprayers and we have used them in most of the rooms ever since!  When we start getting more than 1 fly in the house we know it's time to change cannisters or batteries  Love those things!  Pyrethrin is derived from a variety of marigold I think.  They are grown as commercial crops in South Africa for natural insecticides.  I had never heard of pyrethrin when we first found the sprayers but now it is in every type of insecticide that claims to be organic.  I even used it in a horse fly spray on a little gelding that was allergic to regular chemical horse spray.  

I found out about his allergies when I took him out in the wash alone and sprayed the heck out of him so he would be "comfortable" during our morning ride.      He nearly had me off half a dozen times and when I got home 2 hours later and hosed him down I found he had come out in welts!  Poor boy!  I ran the old water all over him for an hour, shampooed him, then gave him a rinse with diluted vinegar.  He smelled like a pickle but seemed to feel better. I finally found a new (at the tmie) spray with pyrethrin and citrus oil that worked for him.  Poor boy.


----------

